# Google Sketchup and Wood Workshop



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This evening I accidentally discovered a program that can be used to enhance Sketchup drawings by creating more life like wood patterns. The program is completely free and is available from www.spiralgraphics.biz- click here for information and download.

The program has several wood samples and allows you to create/modify them to suit your needs. Once created, the texture can be save as a bit map or jpeg then imported into Sketchup.

For those of you wishing to add more detail to you Sketchup drawings, this may be of use.

Lew


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Lew.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice….thanks


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

wow this looks great, I'll have to check it out when i get home. thanks!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have played around with this program and it is pretty cool…but I have found with a little searching you can find great wood textures already created. But it is free and fun to play around with!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

cool thanks great link…..


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

A related post…. very high res wood textures…too high in fact, you'll want to scale them down some before using. Click on the thumbnails for the full res versions.

http://www.defcon-x.de/textures


----------

